# TUGBBS downtime early this morning Mar 9, 2016



## TUGBrian (Mar 8, 2016)

the server hosting the TUGBBS forums will be taken offline for a brief period for some maintenance, we do not expect this to take more than 30min.

this should begin between 3 and 4am eastern tonight, thank you!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 9, 2016)

sorry, this got postponed until tomorrow night(morning)!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 10, 2016)

appears this was completed, hopefully it cuts down on some of the odd errors we were seeing at random times!

thank you for your patience!


----------

